# Das Deutch Engineering...



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Now I'm not some brilliant German engineer, but my brand new nearly $4000 watch shouldn't do this right? RIGHT?!?!

Wear for 5 minutes and the end links pop out and hinge on the spring bar. Pop them back in and apply a little pressure to the underside of the end link and off they go. I'm more disappointed in this watch than any of the 50 I've owned.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

Yikes. That obviously shouldn’t happen. The model number should be pressed into the end links. Maybe the dealer/manufacturer attached the wrong bracelet?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kennylorenzo (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm sure Damasko will take care of it. Your watch must have been assembled on n a Friday.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

That's kinda painful to look at. Probably the wrong endlinks or faulty/incorrect spring bars? Contact the AD post haste to have rectified.


----------



## RKP (Oct 8, 2016)

O wow! I had my bracelet for close to 2 years and never had that issue! It’s very solid, and looks like it’s fused together with a watch. Def contact them and they should take care of it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratis (Aug 29, 2018)

I would not blame the manufacturer. I'm no expert but it looks like whoever sold you the watch gave you a Damasko DA3X bracelet instead of a DA4X which is what your watch needs.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

Bratis said:


> I would not blame the manufacturer. I'm no expert but it looks like whoever sold you the watch gave you a Damasko DA3X bracelet instead of a DA4X which is what your watch needs.


That is a DK11 in the photo (with a white pip), which would not accept any of those.


----------



## osaat (May 15, 2018)

I have seen similar issues on other threads, although this bracelet problem is different from the ones I have seen. My Damasko purchase was smooth, but there seems to be a BAD disconnect between Damasko and some of the distributors out there. Most of what I have heard about seems to be stuff that some training could remedy. This though...did the person who sent this out think that was correct or Just. Not. Care?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

The watch is going back today. It's a Dk11. What's strange is the end links seem to fit perfectly. No weird gaps or rattling. It's just that if you apply a little pressure to the underside of the endlinks they pop right out. The watch was custom ordered, so I have to assume this is how it came from the factory.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I have owned 3 Damasko's, all 3 with a bracelet and even one was a DK series and never had this issue. There is a lip on the bottom of the end lug that prevents it from doing this so I am very curious to know what they say. Also, do you have pictures of the bottom or any other angle?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> I have owned 3 Damasko's, all 3 with a bracelet and even one was a DK series and never had this issue. There is a lip on the bottom of the end lug that prevents it from doing this so I am very curious to know what they say. Also, do you have pictures of the bottom or any other angle?


I didn't take any from the underside and already sent it back. These are the only other pictures I took.




















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

OP - since you are US-based, did you buy it from either of the US ADs? As you can read throughout the subforum, they are held in very high regard. Some of the non-US ADs are a different story, as you can also read here.

It would be good, for the sake of AD reputation, to know if the problem was with a US AD or other.

Beautiful watch, BTW.


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

justin86 said:


> I didn't take any from the underside and already sent it back. These are the only other pictures I took.
> View attachment 13459131
> View attachment 13459133
> View attachment 13459135
> ...


This is unfortunate, and hopefully it will be resolved. If we can help in any way just drop us a line.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

It was not ordered from the US. Like I said, it was custom ordered with the white bezel pip and AR on outside only, so it had to have come that way straight from Damasko. There would be no way of knowing the problem without tugging on the bracelet, so I can't fault the AD nor do I think any AD would have caught it. The AD was nothing but helpful since before I ordered it and sent a prepaid shipping label right away.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

This just hurts my head to even think about what could cause it. I went everywhere and did everything with it and no issues. Simply bizarre.


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

justin86 said:


> I didn't take any from the underside and already sent it back. These are the only other pictures I took.
> View attachment 13459131
> View attachment 13459133
> View attachment 13459135
> ...


These pictures make it even more obvious that the wrong end links were attached. The DK series must have longer lugs.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Not to be pedantic about it - but your complaint should be the bad German quality control, not German enginnering. The watch and the end links were correctly engineered, but who ever put it together (I doubt an engineer/designer) made a mistake and who ever doing quality control took a nap  Hopefully it will be resolved soon. Either way Damasko need to step up a bit. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

jarlleif said:


> These pictures make it even more obvious that the wrong end links were attached. The DK series must have longer lugs.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


The end links appeared to fit perfectly. These pictures are when the end links were popped out of place and rotated on the spring bar, thus leaving a gap. When in place, there was no gap or anything out of the ordinary.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

justin86 said:


> The end links appeared to fit perfectly. These pictures are when the end links were popped out of place and rotated on the spring bar, thus leaving a gap. When in place, there was no gap or anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That is strange. Well I hope you get an answer and get your watch back soon!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Let me guess....

Bought/ordered at a GB AD who is just now clearing stock at ebay ?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Got my watch back directly from Damasko. It appears they did nothing. I called the AD and they are going to be contacting Damasko on my behalf. I really just want a refund at this point.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

As you can see the end links fit fine when in place, but pop out with a little pressure from underneath.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I would be livid..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow, simply wow. I have said it before, they really need to hire some good old customer service rep from the USA to prevent this sort of stuff. Sorry this happened....I mean continues to happen. They should be more than happy to refund you money, but good luck.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow I’ve never seen this on any watch. Totally understand why you want a refund. Hope they make it right quickly for you.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I ordered it June 21, so I am within the time frame to file a PayPal claim, but I really don't want to do that. That would be money taken away from the AD, who has been very helpful and this is in no way their fault. I think Damasko should be on the hook for this. I'll wait until I get a response.

Here's a quick video for your viewing pleasure.





Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

justin86 said:


> I ordered it June 21, so I am within the time frame to file a PayPal claim, but I really don't want to do that. That would be money taken away from the AD, who has been very helpful and this is in no way their fault. I think Damasko should be on the hook for this. I'll wait until I get a response.
> 
> Here's a quick video for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> ...


Absolutely unacceptable. It makes you wonder if they inspected the watch for more than 20 seconds.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

kennylorenzo said:


> I'm sure Damasko will take care of it.


Nope:



justin86 said:


> Here's a quick video for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





justin86 said:


> I ordered it June 21, so I am within the time frame to file a PayPal claim, but I really don't want to do that. That would be money taken away from the AD, who has been very helpful and this is in no way their fault. I think Damasko should be on the hook for this. I'll wait until I get a response.


I agree, you still have some time to hopefully get this rectified. However, if you find that 12/18 is quickly approaching without any sort of acceptable resolution, then I would reluctantly file a claim if it were me.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Really unbelievable that it came back like this AFTER you sent it for repair!! Too bad as it’s a gorgeous watch.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

tinman143 said:


> Really unbelievable that it came back like this AFTER you sent it for repair!! Too bad as it's a gorgeous watch.


Would like to know what Damasko wrote in the accompanying document.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

WTF…?


----------



## KMR (Feb 19, 2018)

Another odd damasko issue????
I signed up on this forum lusting after a damasko (a watch that would be a stretch for me) and intended to get one but I’m less and less inclined to do so with these kinds of things popping up and then punctuated with what seems like really poor customer service.
I understand that watchman is a standout dealer and makes everything right that he can (time and time again it seems?) but at this point it just seems like enabling the behavior. I love the design, but the company doesn’t endear me to it any longer.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Would like to know what Damasko wrote in the accompanying document.


In addition to the bracelet issue, when I sent it back the first time I packaged EVERYTHING how I received it (screwdriver, extra links, warranty card) and included email printouts with highlighted sections and notes. I included the packing slip which clearly stated 60 minute bezel as well and highlighted and put a big star next to it.

When I got it back:
-bezel insert not changed to what I ordered
-no screwdriver
-no extra links
-no warranty card
-no documentation








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

So they didnt fix it but kept your stuff? Good grief..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

This story keeps getting worse...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Unbelievable. I bet you are fuming, i would be. Hope you get it straightened out quick. Instead of waiting for them to fix it or give a refund can you just dispute the charge with your credit card company? They usually resolve issues within about a week


----------



## Bratis (Aug 29, 2018)

This is getting worse... How on earth Damasko expects us to buy their watches with these kinds of things happening? I mean I love my DS30 but WTF Damasko???


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

MadsNilsson said:


> So they didnt fix it but kept your stuff? Good grief..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds about right. Damasko sure are winners, aren't they? It's experiences like this that will only serve them well in the future. Such a top-notch outfit that they're running over there in Barbing! Keep up the great work!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bratis said:


> This is getting worse... How on earth Damasko expects us to buy their watches with these kinds of things happening? I mean I love my DS30 but WTF Damasko???


Well, being a WIS for +/- 40 years right now and moderating on WatchUSeek since 2001 I got used not to be swayed by others. Reports like this one here are to be read about Sinn, Nomos, GlashütteOriginal, Stowa watches (you name it) here and on other fora.

But

• with regard to the total output of watches (no matter what brand)
• with regard to the fact that most of the customers ar not regulars on watch fora but the silent majority (no matter what brand)
• with regard to the majority of satisfied customers on watch related fora (no matter what brand)
• with regard that we are talking about ‰ and not % (no matter what brand) and even if we talk about 2-3% there is a percentage of 97-98% without flaws/issues, right ? Most of the time nobody is talking about the flawless 97-98%

And reflecting the above said I came to the conclusion that we are almost always talking about singular cases. These cases are always (!, no doubt about that) annoying and some of them take an disagreeable, even painful, course. I know that. However, that does not stop me from choosing a particular watch or brand. If I let myself be influenced by such individual cases, then I would have no Stowa, no Glashütte Original, no Sinn, no Damasko (and I have 8, with no. 9 incoming, all flawless btw).


----------



## river bum (Nov 10, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Well, being a WIS for +/- 40 years right now and moderating on WatchUSeek since 2001 I got used not to be swayed by others. Reports like this one here are to be read about Sinn, Nomos, GlashütteOriginal, Stowa watches (you name it) here and on other fora.
> 
> But
> 
> ...


I think this sounds about right and I would agree. Its unfortunate to be the person in the "singular case" and have to deal with all the headache. Doesn't help the OP.

With regards to Damasko, overall they have A LOT of positive feedback on the products themselves. However...Seems like customer service is a bit lacking.

Ive been running my own business(s) for just over 20 years. Day to day I always ask myself where me and my team can improve..as a business owner, I have to see where we are weak and continually improve for my clients and customers. 
I think if Damasko can continue to be innovative and make great watches..AND continually improve upon themselves and the company....hopefully they can reduce the amount of "singular cases"


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

tinman143 said:


> Really unbelievable that it came back like this AFTER you sent it for repair!! Too bad as it's a gorgeous watch.


yeah that's really bad and has soured this watch for you, shame because it looks really cool... Hope you get your money back with no further hassle..


----------



## KMR (Feb 19, 2018)

stuffler said:


> Well, being a WIS for +/- 40 years right now and moderating on WatchUSeek since 2001 I got used not to be swayed by others. Reports like this one here are to be read about Sinn, Nomos, GlashütteOriginal, Stowa watches (you name it) here and on other fora.
> 
> But
> 
> ...


Good perspective, let cooler heads prevail so too speak.

However.........
I (and I think most?) don't have a problem with the brand, the watches, or occasional quality control slip ups. It's how they deal with the slip ups.
The other side of your point would be that yes, it's an incredibly small percent of their output that has issues, but then doesn't that also mean there is no excuse for them to not be able to jump all over that issue like white on rice and make it 2000% better? Since, by percentage, they have to deal with so little of it?
Im a business owner too, and I'm proud that only a tiny percent of my products have issues, but when one does have an issue.....I drop everything, I'll loose new customers because I'm busy making everything right with my existing one, a problem with my product is priority number one, and luckily I can do that because, as you mention, the problems are so few and far between. 
Every other watch they send out could have an issue if they were proactive about making it right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Talked about the bracelet „thing“ to Konrad Damasko when discussing the schedule for Munichtime. He told me he wants to check watch and bracelet in person and kindly asks you to contact Damasko by email once again. He is very sorry that your expectations weren’t met by his staff. Courier costs will be payed by Damasko, please tell them what your preferred courier is.


----------



## river bum (Nov 10, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Talked about the bracelet „thing" to Konrad Damasko when discussing the schedule for Munichtime. He told me he wants to check watch and bracelet in person and kindly asks you to contact Damasko by email once again. He is very sorry that your expectations weren't met by his staff. Courier costs will be payed by Damasko, please tell them what your preferred courier is.


Nice!!
+1 For Damasko. An apology and an offer to resolve.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

river bum said:


> Nice!!
> +1 For Damasko. An apology and an offer to resolve.


For Mike you mean. Damasko should be reading this forum and taking care of it themselves, thankfully we have Mike.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Talked about the bracelet „thing" to Konrad Damasko when discussing the schedule for Munichtime. He told me he wants to check watch and bracelet in person and kindly asks you to contact Damasko by email once again. He is very sorry that your expectations weren't met by his staff. Courier costs will be payed by Damasko, please tell them what your preferred courier is.


As far as I know, the AD emailed Damasko Friday evening, but to be fair it may have got to them after hours. I sent them both the video this morning at around 6am US ET. The AD responded, Damasko did not.



river bum said:


> Nice!!
> +1 For Damasko. An apology and an offer to resolve.


I wouldn't jump to that just yet. Again, the only contact I have had so far has been with the AD. That's great they told Mike to tell me they're sorry, but I haven't received any communication from them yet. They paid for shipping the first time as well, so I certainly wouldn't say anything is resolved. Still, I would just like a refund. I'm at 4 months and $3700 in so far with a faulty watch, waiting another 5 or 6 weeks to have it fixed again doesn't sound too appealing at this point.


----------



## river bum (Nov 10, 2017)

justin86 said:


> As far as I know, the AD emailed Damasko Friday evening, but to be fair it may have got to them after hours. I sent them both the video this morning at around 6am US ET. The AD responded, Damasko did not.
> 
> I wouldn't jump to that just yet. Again, the only contact I have had so far has been with the AD. That's great they told Mike to tell me they're sorry, but I haven't received any communication from them yet. They paid for shipping the first time as well, so I certainly wouldn't say anything is resolved. Still, I would just like a refund. I'm at 4 months and $3700 in so far with a faulty watch, waiting another 5 or 6 weeks to have it fixed again doesn't sound too appealing at this point.


Yeah-Probably Right, +1 for Mike, Not Damasko. And yeah..Id be pretty sour after 4 months too. Hopefully the process of ACTUAL resolve can step into high gear now that the owner of Damasko is aware.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

4 month ? Am I missing something here ? You posted on Sept. 6 that you wore the watch for 5 minutes so one might think the Damasko was just in. You already had it for two month at that time ? Counting up from September does not make it 4 month though.

If you want to get a refund wouldn’t that be completely up to your AD ?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

stuffler said:


> 4 month ? Am I missing something here ? You posted on Sept. 6 that you wore the watch for 5 minutes so one might think the Damasko was just in. You already had it for two month at that time ? Counting up from September does not make it 4 month though.
> 
> If you want to get a refund wouldn't that be completely up to your AD ?


4 months from order date. I am waiting to hear back about the refund. Don't care who sends it. Ordered and paid in full June 21st.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Paid full to AD or Damasko ?


----------



## river bum (Nov 10, 2017)

Any resolve on this? Honestly curious to know what the final verdict was and how things played out.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Basically Damasko said they don't know how this could happen because they replaced the end links (which they didn't because there was a scuff on one of the end links when I got it and it's still there). They said to make a list of all the issues and they will try to fix them. Their answers certainly didn't fill me with much confidence. The owner of the AD called today and said he's waiting to hear back from Damasko, but I'll get a refund regardless.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I very rarely post to this forum, but as a Damasko owner this is really depressing news.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Palettj said:


> I very rarely post to this forum, but as a Damasko owner this is really depressing news.


I am in no way depressed. Just added this...









...to the crowd....









...all flawless in fit, finish, accuracy.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Mike it is my understanding that many Damasko AD's are not stocking the line anymore due to poor QC. What do you know about this, is the company growing too fast to keep up with demand?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Palettj said:


> Mike it is my understanding that many Damasko AD's are not stocking the line anymore due to poor QC. What do you know about this, is the company growing too fast to keep up with demand?


Damasko AD are growing when looking at the figures in total. Worn & Wound just joined. The Japanese importer is happy with Damasko. The only AD not stocking Damasko I know of is Page & Cooper and there is a reason for that (see Public Forum).


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I purchased my DC66 from P&C in October of 2016. The entire transaction went flawlessly, the watch was sent from the UK to Chicago. I was initially nervous dealing with a dealer across the globe, P&C did a phenomenal job communicating, photographing, time-graphing, and QC'ing the watch prior to sending it to me as it would be a pain to send it back to London. You should be weary of certain posts in forums as there is no way to fact check any of the accusations. I am a big fan and Damasko owner, I am just asking you if there are some growing pains going in inside of Damasko?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Palettj said:


> I purchased my DC66 from P&C in October of 2016. The entire transaction went flawlessly, the watch was sent from the UK to Chicago. I was initially nervous dealing with a dealer across the globe, P&C did a phenomenal job communicating, photographing, time-graphing, and QC'ing the watch prior to sending it to me as it would be a pain to send it back to London. You should be weary of certain posts in forums as there is no way to fact check any of the accusations. I am a big fan and Damasko owner, I am just asking you if there are some growing pains going in inside of Damasko?


To say, they as an AD are not stocking the line anymore, is bending the facts. They aren't a Damasko AD anymore since there is no business relationship anymore. And, as far as I know, it wasn't P & C who quit.

Problems in the past seem to have present impact

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/...Y1OWFkaXF6a2N4/document?format=pdf&download=0

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/...Y5M2FkaXF6a2N4/document?format=pdf&download=0

No growing pains within Damasko.


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Palettj said:


> my understanding


 Please explain how you came to your "understanding" ? From a retailer perspective I can say this is absolutely not the case. I find exactly the opposite to be true, the watches are consistently the highest quality, for many years now.

This really sounds like sour grapes and completely made up. (not by you Palettj)


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm a delighted Damasko owner standing on the sidelines. 

Mike S. and WatchMann are tremendously credible defenders of the Damasko brand, certainly. But I think a brief explanation from Damasko itself regarding its diligent quality control and careful production would go even further to reassure the interested watch community. Their silence makes them seem uncaring, although we know they are totally committed to their watches.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

My "understanding" regarding QC comes from the OP receiving his watch with the wrong end links installed twice. He was told they were replaced, but had the same familiar marks on them. There is another recent post where a Damasko is virtually rusted out. Watchmann, I am a huge Damasko fan and owner, I am just asking a question.


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Palettj said:


> My "understanding" regarding QC comes from the OP receiving his watch with the wrong end links installed twice. He was told they were replaced, but had the same familiar marks on them. There is another recent post where a Damasko is virtually rusted out. Watchmann, I am a huge Damasko fan and owner, I am just asking a question.


I mean your "understanding that many Damasko AD's are not stocking the line anymore"

How did you come to that?


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

WatchMann said:


> I mean your "understanding that many Damasko AD's are not stocking the line anymore"
> 
> How did you come to that?


I was an Instagram follower of a dealer in South America, they posted they will not be stocking anymore. I also noticed on the P&C site they are not on the brand list.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

WatchMann said:


> I mean your "understanding that many Damasko AD's are not stocking the line anymore"
> 
> How did you come to that?


I was an Instagram follower of a dealer in South America, they posted they will not be stocking anymore. I also noticed on the P&C site they are not on the brand list, Timeless in TX was a dealer no more. Why all turn over??


----------



## Only (Apr 28, 2017)

whineboy said:


> I'm a delighted Damasko owner standing on the sidelines.
> 
> Mike S. and WatchMann are tremendously credible defenders of the Damasko brand, certainly. But I think some brief words of reassurance from Damasko itself regarding its diligent quality control and careful production would go even further to reassure the interested watch community. Their silence makes them seem disinterested, although we know they are totally committed to their watches.


I agree with you ??


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

In the case of the first two, consider a different line of reasoning and I think you will be more on track. They may not be able to for one reason or another, not that they choose not to. For Dan at Timeless, I believe he was simply putting his resources elsewhere.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Palettj said:


> I was an Instagram follower of a dealer in South America, they posted they will not be stocking anymore. I also noticed on the P&C site they are not on the brand list.


And what are you insinuating ? I am just asking a question. Three dealers aren't AD anymore. No big deal. Five came in adition. No big deal either. Isn't that come and go quite normal in business ? 
Ask them. Did they ask for a higher margin and Damasko refused, divergent opinions on this or that ? Ask them why they quit. Ask Worn & Wound why they became an AD a,couple of weeks ago.

Oh, and thanks for derailing this thread.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Mike this thread is about QC, the current state of the company, and customer service. Nothing was "derailed" you seem quite sensitive.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Palettj said:


> Mike this thread is about QC, the current state of the company, and customer service. Nothing was "derailed" you seem quite sensitive.


Oh I know you can hear me 
But I'm not sure you're listening 
I hear what you're sayin' 
But still there's something missin'.&#8230;
(M McBride)

I leave it at that.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, my Damasko debacle is over. I recieved a full refund this morning. Despite what some people on this forum say, Page and Cooper was amazing in my book and I wouldn't hesitate to use them again. Jonathan and Jenna were extremely helpful during the whole process and Jonathan called me personally several times. It's unfortunate that they got the short end of the stick in this being stuck with a defective watch and having to pay for shipping several times over. Hopefully Damasko makes it right for them.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## river bum (Nov 10, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Well, my Damasko debacle is over. I recieved a full refund this morning. Despite what some people on this forum say, Page and Cooper was amazing in my book and I wouldn't hesitate to use them again. Jonathan and Jenna were extremely helpful during the whole process and Jonathan called me personally several times. It's unfortunate that they got the short end of the stick in this being stuck with a defective watch and having to pay for shipping several times over. Hopefully Damasko makes it right for them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update on the final result...

Just curios if you wish to share. Was this your first and only Damasko? or did you have others?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

river bum said:


> Thanks for the update on the final result...
> 
> Just curios if you wish to share. Was this your first and only Damasko? or did you have others?


First, most likely the last.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been considering a Damasko for a while now but this experience is leading me to think twice. I've read about poor qc on other forums and other blogs etc. Not good; and the rabid fanboyism that is prevalent on here only adds to my suspicion.
The responsibility for putting things right falls squarely at Damasko's feet, not the AD, not a Damasko forum spokesman and not the customer.


justin86 said:


> First, most likely the last.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Well, my Damasko debacle is over. I recieved a full refund this morning. Despite what some people on this forum say, Page and Cooper was amazing in my book and I wouldn't hesitate to use them again. Jonathan and Jenna were extremely helpful during the whole process and Jonathan called me personally several times. It's unfortunate that they got the short end of the stick in this being stuck with a defective watch and having to pay for shipping several times over. Hopefully Damasko makes it right for them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Did you ever find out what the issue was? I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> Did you ever find out what the issue was? I have never seen anything like it.


No, I just got a refund and washed my hands of it. I can only assume the tolerances were off on the case and/or bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

Still and will remain among the best made watches in their class. Hell yeah I am a fan, boy!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

It looks like the wrong size end links were repeatedly installed.


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

I’ve been saving for another damasko and will still get it after reading this thread.


----------



## river bum (Nov 10, 2017)

Honestly,
It's a disappointment the OP had a bad experience with damasko to say the least. I purchased my first Damasko around 4 weeks ago. I've been more than pleased with the quality of it and will likely get another in the future. 

OP-after the refund, did you replace your Damasko purchase with another watch? If so, what did you get?


----------

